# Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm



## donkong1 (9. April 2016)

*Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Hallo User.

Ich suche für meinen  alten PC einen 8 cm Gehäuselüfter für hinten für denn kommenden Sommer.

Hier mein Systemprofil: sysProfile: ID: 191783 - donkong

Zum Lüfter:
Sehr gute Kühlleistung vor allem im Hochsommer.

Darf unter Volllast etwas Lauter sein da Headset Ohrumschließend (geschlossen) ist.

max. 50 € Teuer


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Ich würde da eher zu einem neuen Gehäuse raten.
80mm sind schon ein ziemlicher Flaschenhals, insbesondere im Sommer!
Zeitgemäß wären hingegen 140mm.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

50? Da ist wirklich locker ein gutes Gehäuse drin:

1x Corsair Carbide Series 100R mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011075-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Fractal Design Core 2300 (FD-CA-CORE-2300-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

BTT: Wenn du wirklich nur Lüfter suchst, würde ich nach gebrauchten Lüfter bei ebay gucken. Noctua (sofern dich das Design nicht stört) oder bequiet haben da zB genug Auswahl. Würde da halt keine 50€ mehr für ausgeben wollen


----------



## Flipbo219 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Einen 80er bis 50 €? Wow.... 
Hier hast du eine Liste mit 80mm Lüftern:
Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 80mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 Würde da wohl wahrscheinlich einfach die Pure Wings 2 nehmen? 

Was hast du denn für ein Case? Bis 50€ sollte ein neues bei Bedarf ja auch noch drin sein.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## donkong1 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Bevor noch einer kommt und mir dazu rät nen Neues Gehäuse anzuschaffen das kann er sein lassen.
Ich müsste erst die ganze Hardware aus und wieder in das neue G. einbauen und ist für mich unmöglich zu schaffen.

Und das nen pc spezialist machen zu lassen kann echt Teuer werden.
Weil ich nicht Rockefeller bin.

@Flipbo219 steht hier sysProfile: ID: 191783 - donkong .
Ist ein atx G. wo das NT oben verbaut ist.
Und das G sieht ungefähr so aus: Packard Bell ixtreme M574  i5 Quad Core 2.6GHz 1  41757 und von innen so https://c8.staticflickr.com/5/4025/4603558583_1bf40984b1_z.jpg .


----------



## Flipbo219 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Hardware umbauen ist kein Hexenwerk.  Es gibt Super viele Tutorials - hier , auf YouTube und anderen Plattformen. Und bei Fragen einfach fragen. 

Hast du denn TemperaturProbleme mit dem Rechner? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fafafin (10. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Arctic F8 TC 80mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Mehr macht einfach keinen Sinn. Und temperaturabhängig die Drehzahl reduzieren ist schon mit dabei.


----------



## Thor76 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Ich habe hier noch 2 Bequiet Silent Wings rumliegen. Einmal als PWM und einmal als USC Version. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du die Versandkosten übernimmst  kannst du die haben. Ich bin allerdings wahrscheinlich erst Anfang Mai wieder in Deutschland. 

Sent via mobile device


----------



## donkong1 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Hardware umbauen ist kein Hexenwerk.  Es gibt Super viele Tutorials - hier , auf YouTube und anderen Plattformen. Und bei Fragen einfach fragen.


Natürlich is das kein Hexenwerk.
Aber man kann sicher einiges dabei Falsch  machen.
Und denn cbu Lüfter bekomme ich einfach nicht ab.
Und mitten im Hardwareumbau kann ich nicht auf youtube zugreifen.



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Hast du denn TemperaturProbleme mit dem Rechner?


Ja im Sommer.
Aber auch jetzt schon bei z.b. Rust nach 2-3h Graka  70° laut Speedfan.
Ja ich weiß für euch is das nicht beunruhigend aber für mich schon.

Wie siehts mit Lüftern aus die 2 polig molex groß Anschlüsse haben?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen 

Ich würde mich nicht abschrecken lassen. 80mm sind einfach nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit. Die Temperaturprobleme wirst du selbst mit stärkeren "Turbinen" nicht vollends beseitigen können.


----------



## Flipbo219 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



donkong1 schrieb:


> Aber man kann sicher einiges dabei Falsch  machen.
> Und denn cbu Lüfter bekomme ich einfach nicht ab.
> Und mitten im Hardwareumbau kann ich nicht auf youtube zugreifen.



Also den CPU Lüfter musst du nicht mal mehr abnehmen.  Höchstens den Trichter, aber der ist meistens geklipst. Falls es dich motiviert.. Hier mal ein Thread zum lesen:  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/403658-frage-n-zum-computerumbau.html



donkong1 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Lüftern aus die 2 polig molex groß Anschlüsse haben?


Von 3-Pin auf 4-Pin Molex gibt es Adapter, Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob du das meinst...


----------



## donkong1 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Suche GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter  8 cm*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Also den CPU Lüfter musst du nicht mal mehr abnehmen.  Höchstens den Trichter, aber der ist meistens geklipst. Falls es dich motiviert.. Hier mal ein Thread zum lesen:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/403658-frage-n-zum-computerumbau.html


Da kann ich während eines Hardware Umbaus genauso wenig zugreifen weil ich keinen Laptop habe.
Und ich kann mir auch keinen leihen.



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Von 3-Pin auf 4-Pin Molex gibt es Adapter, Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob du das meinst...


Eigendlich meinte ich diese http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41dC-6L1dqL._SX355_.jpg 
Aber nachdem ich in diesem PCGH Video Lufter richtig einbauen | PCGH baut einen PC | Teil 5 - YouTube
gesehn habe is das scheinbar egal ob ich denn Lüfter an der Hauptplatine oder am Netzteil anschließe.


----------



## a160 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

naja, du schreibst, dass du nicht so viel Geld übrig hast für n neues Gehäuse oder den Umbau jemandem vornehmen zu lassen, aber hast 50 Euro fürn mickrigen 80mm Lüfter?! Ich würde die empfehlungen hier beherzigen und ein neues Gehäuse kaufen... Vielleicht kennst ja jemand, der dir beim Umbau hilft oder du hast jemand, zu dem du dein PC schleppen kannst und dann mit ihm zusammen an seinem PC Anleitungen suchst und Stück für Stück umbaust...solllte doch machbar sein?! Selbst wenn du das bei einem "Fachmann" im Laden machen lässt kostet dich das nicht die Welt, da es einfach kein großer Aufwand ist...


----------



## Chimera (14. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Ich selber hab auch noch so ein altes Case, wo nur 80mm vorne und 92mm Lüfis hinten verbaut werden können. Da ich aber nen FX-6300 da drin hab, war mir dies zu wenig. Lösung: holte mir von Nesteq das Magneteset und hab dann im Heck nen 120mm Lüfi rangepappt, et voila, nun ist auch der 80mm in der Front nicht wirklich ein Problem. Da mich aber der Lärm langsam nervte, werd ich demnächst alles in mein altes Midgard reinquetschen, dort hab ich 120-er und 140-er Lüfis, was auch im Sommer passen sollt 
Ich verstehe zwar deine "Abneigung" zum Umbau, aber kan ndir aus Erfahrung sagen: ist effektiv ein Klacks, man muss sich nur Zeit lassen. Als ich damals von meinem HP PC ins Asgard wechselte, ging ich ganz simpel vor: ich baute ein Teil aus und es sogleich im neuen Case wieder ein, so bekam ich kein Durcheinander. Bzgl. der Anschlüsse von Powerknopf, LED und Reset-Knopf machte ich einfach ein Foto mit dem Handy, was mir bei der Orientierung half. Und so schaffte ich es in aller Ruhe in nem Tag, war danach aber so stolz wie wenn ich den Ärmelkanal mit nur einem Arm durchschwommen hät


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Hallo Themenstarter,

deine Hardware produziert eher wenig Abwärme, darum kommst Du mit 80mm Lüftern gut aus.
Dein Gehäuse wäre gut zu wissen, Dein Mainboard, wegen der Anschlussmöglichkeiten, etc.
Ich gehe davon aus, bisher entlüftet nur Dein Netzteil. Jeder weitere Lüfter hilft darum enorm.

Gute Lüfter sind zum Glück viel billiger als früher. 30,-DM für einen Papst-Lüfter zahlte ich schon
vor 25 Jahren, heute gibt es ab wenigen Euro gute Lüfter.

Dir würde ich so etwas empfehlen, hinreichend billig, sehr leise und mit ausreichendem Durchsatz:
Den nutzte ich selber, einsaugend durch einen Schaumstoffluftfilter und es brachte merkliche kühle.
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 80mm (T8025-MR-PWM/BL024) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## donkong1 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



a160 schrieb:


> naja, du schreibst, dass du nicht so viel Geld übrig hast für n neues Gehäuse oder den Umbau jemandem vornehmen zu lassen, aber hast 50 Euro fürn mickrigen 80mm Lüfter?! Ich würde die empfehlungen hier beherzigen und ein neues Gehäuse kaufen... Vielleicht kennst ja jemand, der dir beim Umbau hilft oder du hast jemand, zu dem du dein PC schleppen kannst und dann mit ihm zusammen an seinem PC Anleitungen suchst und Stück für Stück umbaust...solllte doch machbar sein?! Selbst wenn du das bei einem "Fachmann" im Laden machen lässt kostet dich das nicht die Welt, da es einfach kein großer Aufwand ist...


Nicht die Welt aber der pc spezialist der vor Wochen meinen pc repariert weil das Vorgänger Netzteil durch geschmort ist hat lass mich mal schauen.....130€ gekostet.
Und das war nicht günstig.
Und der andere PC-Service  in der Nähe ist auch zu Teuer.
Und der einzige Freund der mit so was auskennt Wohnt nich mal im gleichen Bundesland.



Chimera schrieb:


> Ich selber hab auch noch so ein altes Case, wo nur 80mm vorne und 92mm Lüfis hinten verbaut werden können. Da ich aber nen FX-6300 da drin hab, war mir dies zu wenig. Lösung: holte mir von Nesteq das Magneteset und hab dann im Heck nen 120mm Lüfi rangepappt, et voila, nun ist auch der 80mm in der Front nicht wirklich ein Problem. Da mich aber der Lärm langsam nervte, werd ich demnächst alles in mein altes Midgard reinquetschen, dort hab ich 120-er und 140-er Lüfis, was auch im Sommer passen sollt
> Ich verstehe zwar deine "Abneigung" zum Umbau, aber kan ndir aus Erfahrung sagen: ist effektiv ein Klacks, man muss sich nur Zeit lassen. Als ich damals von meinem HP PC ins Asgard wechselte, ging ich ganz simpel vor: ich baute ein Teil aus und es sogleich im neuen Case wieder ein, so bekam ich kein Durcheinander. Bzgl. der Anschlüsse von Powerknopf, LED und Reset-Knopf machte ich einfach ein Foto mit dem Handy, was mir bei der Orientierung half. Und so schaffte ich es in aller Ruhe in nem Tag, war danach aber so stolz wie wenn ich den Ärmelkanal mit nur einem Arm durchschwommen hät


Fotos kann ich auch nicht machen weil mein Handy keine Kamera hat und ich habe auch keine Digicam und ich kenne auch keinen der keine hat.

Ontopic: kann mir nu jemand nen 8cm Gehäuselüfter Empfehlen der besonderst im Hochsommer sehr gut Kühlt&etwas Lauter sein darf?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hallo Themenstarter,
> 
> deine Hardware produziert eher wenig Abwärme, darum kommst Du mit 80mm Lüftern gut aus.
> Dein Gehäuse wäre gut zu wissen, Dein Mainboard, wegen der Anschlussmöglichkeiten, etc.
> Ich gehe davon aus, bisher entlüftet nur Dein Netzteil. Jeder weitere Lüfter hilft darum enorm.


70°-80° c ist für dich wenig?Ok.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gute Lüfter sind zum Glück viel billiger als früher. 30,-DM für einen Papst-Lüfter zahlte ich schon
> vor 25 Jahren, heute gibt es ab wenigen Euro gute Lüfter.
> 
> Dir würde ich so etwas empfehlen, hinreichend billig, sehr leise und mit ausreichendem Durchsatz:
> ...



steht alles im Anfangspost im Link zu sysprofile.de


----------



## Flipbo219 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

In den ersten Antworten haben wir dir doch schon welche empfohlen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

- doppelt -


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



donkong1 schrieb:


> Nicht die Welt aber der pc spezialist der vor  Wochen meinen pc repariert weil das Vorgänger Netzteil durch geschmort  ist hat lass mich mal schauen.....130€ gekostet....


Das ist natürlich viel Geld und ich kann verstehen, dass Du Respekt vor dem Wechsel der Bauteile hast, aber gerade beim Netzteil wäre es sehr einfach gewesen. Die Stecker sind alle Verstauschungssicher. Frage das nächste mal idealerweise vorher, aber genau das machen wir hier ja gerade. Aber so hast Du Garantie darauf und gut ist. Ich habe früher auch viel Respekt vor dem Austausch von Komponenten gehabt. Man lernt es mit de Zeit.



donkong1 schrieb:


> ...70°-80° c ist für dich wenig?Ok.


Ich sprach davon, dass Du wenig Abwärme erzeugst. Es geht dabei um die Leistung, nicht um die Temperatur. Deine CPU macht max. 75W, deine Grafikkarte 60W, der Rest nochmal 25W, macht in Summe max. 160W, real wirst Du tiefer liegen. Da reicht die Kühlung durch den Luftzug vom Netzteil und einem 80mm Lüfter. 70-80°C sind für die Grafikkarte völlig problemlos, für Deine alte CPU natürlich nicht optimal. Du wirst aber sicherlich noch den originalen Boxed Kühler nutzen. Hast Du den schon mal entstaubt?



donkong1 schrieb:


> steht alles im Anfangspost im Link zu sysprofile.de


Ja, die Daten habe ich gelesen, das meiste ist aber völlig uninteressant und das wesentlich fehlt. Zum Mainboard wurde nur die Chipsatz ausgelesen, ein P55, aber welche des tausenden Mainboards es sit, finde ich nicht. Ebenso des Gehäuse, es steht nur etwas zum Netzteil. Ich gehe davon aus, das Netzteil sitzt im Rechner hinten oben und zieht die Luft aus dem Rechner? Wo kannst Du noch 80mm Lüfter anbringen? Hinten, Vorne, Seite und welche gibt es aktuell neben dem Netzteil. Die Sysprofilinformationen sagen dazu gar nichts aus, darum ist eine fundierte Beratung nicht so einfach.
*
Fragen: *
- Wieviel Platz hast Du für den/die? Passen 25mm tiefe Lüfter? Es gibt schmale und breite Lüfter von 10mm bis 25mm
- Welche Anschlüsse hast Du auf dem Mainboard?  Es gibt 4-PIN und 3-PIN Lüfteranschlüsse. 4-Pin Lüfter passen auch an 3-PIN Anschlüsse und sind regelbar. Darum würde ich immer zu 4-PIN Lüftern greifen, wenn man nicht genau weiss, was man hat. 3-PIN Lüfter laufen an 4-PIN Anschlüssen immer mit vollen 12V und werden unnötig laut.

Lies Dir mal diesen Artikel durch, damit Du das wesentliche verstehst
Luft und Lufter: Anschlusse und Regulierung - Berichte - Hardware-Infos

*Bilder:*
4-PIN Lüfter Anschluss: (Farbe natürlich beliebig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3-PIN Anschluss: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*vorläufige Lüfter Empfehlungen:
*Lüfter mit Hersteller: Arctic/be quiet/EKL/Noiseblocker/Noctua, Anschluss: 4-Pin PWM, Rahmenbreite: 80mm, Luftdurchsatz: ab 40m³/h, Gelistet seit: ab 2011 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Sonstige Aufrüstung:*
Um Deine Rechnerleistung erheblich zu erhöhen, empfehle ich Dir den Kauf einer neuen CPU, noch gibt es die alten Dinger recht günstig, schau mal unter Kleinanzeigen nach:
i5-750, i5-760, i7-860, i7-870 ....  muss man mal ein bisschen suchen, z.B. dieses Sonderangebot
30,-€ Intel Core i5-76 / 2,8GHz / LGA 1156 in Munster - Munster-Centrum | Prozessor & CPU gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen (bringt Dir je nach Spiel oder Anwendung ca. 0-70% mehr CPU-Leistung)
80,-€ Intel-Prozessor - Intel Core i7 2,8 GHz, 86, LGA1156 Socket in Bayern - Feucht | Gebrauchte Computer kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen  (ist ein bisschen teuer)


----------



## donkong1 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich viel Geld und ich kann verstehen, dass Du Respekt vor dem Wechsel der Bauteile hast, aber gerade beim Netzteil wäre es sehr einfach gewesen. Die Stecker sind alle Verstauschungssicher. Frage das nächste mal idealerweise vorher, aber genau das machen wir hier ja gerade. Aber so hast Du Garantie darauf und gut ist. Ich habe früher auch viel Respekt vor dem Austausch von Komponenten gehabt. Man lernt es mit de Zeit.


Vorgänger Netzteil und Grafikkarte habe ich selbst eingebaut.
Nachdem ich mehrmals Videos gesehn habe.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich sprach davon, dass Du wenig Abwärme erzeugst. Es geht dabei um die Leistung, nicht um die Temperatur. Deine CPU macht max. 75W, deine Grafikkarte 60W, der Rest nochmal 25W, macht in Summe max. 160W, real wirst Du tiefer liegen. Da reicht die Kühlung durch den Luftzug vom Netzteil und einem 80mm Lüfter. 70-80°C sind für die Grafikkarte völlig problemlos, für Deine alte CPU natürlich nicht optimal. Du wirst aber sicherlich noch den originalen Boxed Kühler nutzen. Hast Du den schon mal entstaubt?


Ja.
Hab denn Zylinder selbst abbekommen und mit nem Zahnstocher denn Rest Staub zwischen Kühler und Kühlrippen beseitigt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, die Daten habe ich gelesen, das meiste ist aber völlig uninteressant und das wesentlich fehlt. Zum Mainboard wurde nur die Chipsatz ausgelesen, ein P55, aber welche des tausenden Mainboards es sit, finde ich nicht. Ebenso des Gehäuse, es steht nur etwas zum Netzteil. Ich gehe davon aus, das Netzteil sitzt im Rechner hinten oben und zieht die Luft aus dem Rechner? Wo kannst Du noch 80mm Lüfter anbringen? Hinten, Vorne, Seite und welche gibt es aktuell neben dem Netzteil. Die Sysprofilinformationen sagen dazu gar nichts aus, darum ist eine fundierte Beratung nicht so einfach.
> *
> Fragen: *
> - Wieviel Platz hast Du für den/die? Passen 25mm tiefe Lüfter? Es gibt schmale und breite Lüfter von 10mm bis 25mm
> ...


Also ich hab 2 Anschlüsse mit jeweils 3 Pins gesehn.
lagen in der nähe des Mainbord 24pin Anschlusses.
Also diese : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




interessierterUser schrieb:


> *Sonstige Aufrüstung:*
> Um Deine Rechnerleistung erheblich zu erhöhen, empfehle ich Dir den Kauf einer neuen CPU, noch gibt es die alten Dinger recht günstig, schau mal unter Kleinanzeigen nach:
> i5-750, i5-760, i7-860, i7-870 ....  muss man mal ein bisschen suchen, z.B. dieses Sonderangebot
> 30,-€ Intel Core i5-76 / 2,8GHz / LGA 1156 in Munster - Munster-Centrum | Prozessor & CPU gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen (bringt Dir je nach Spiel oder Anwendung ca. 0-70% mehr CPU-Leistung)
> 80,-€ Intel-Prozessor - Intel Core i7 2,8 GHz, 86, LGA1156 Socket in Bayern - Feucht | Gebrauchte Computer kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen  (ist ein bisschen teuer)


Da würde ich denn Boxed Kühler nicht bekommen.
Und gebrauchte Hardware kaufe ich nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



donkong1 schrieb:


> ...Also ich hab 2 Anschlüsse mit jeweils 3 Pins gesehn.
> lagen in der nähe des Mainbord 24pin Anschlusses..



Dann wäre das hier auf ein interessanter Lüfter mit höchster Qualität in Bezug auf Lebensdauer, Zubehör, Luftdurchsatz und Geräusch. Viel Spaß damit
Noctua NF-R8 redux-1800 80mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TooAToB (19. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Oder einfach ein BQ silent Wings 2... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Eher weniger, weil sie zu wenig Durchfluss haben ....


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Bei 80mm würde ich keine Unsummen ausgeben.
Mir persönlich würden da auch schon die Pure Wings 2 reichen. Sind für ihr Format eigentlich ganz solide.
Auch wenn 120/140mm natürlich nach wie vor vorzuziehen wären. Aber wenns sein muss...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Ich halte die Shadow Wings für leiser als die Pure Wings, aber das ist rein subjektiv, ich habe beide als 80mm Lüfter vorliegen:
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 80mm (BL051) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das war auch die erste Empfehlung, denn 5,50 € ist für einen derart hochwertigen Lüfter sehr gut. Allerding pusten die Noctua merklich mehr Luft durchs Gehäuse, ob man es braucht, sei dahin gestellt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Schwer zu sagen, da habe ich leider keinen Direktvergleich 
Scheinen aber beide die selben Lager zu haben, von daher kann man wohl auch gut den günstigeren SW1 nehmen. 

Die Redux sind in meinen Augen nach wie vor überteuert.
Da zahlt man meines Erachtens immernoch einen zu großen Teil für die Marke.


----------



## Flipbo219 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Einen 80er bis 50 €? Wow....
> Hier hast du eine Liste mit 80mm Lüftern:
> Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 80mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Würde da wohl wahrscheinlich einfach die Pure Wings 2 nehmen?
> ...


Damit sind wir wieder bei dem was ich schon im vierten Post empfohlen habe.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## donkong1 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Suche GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter  8 cm*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann wäre das hier auf ein interessanter Lüfter mit höchster Qualität in Bezug auf Lebensdauer, Zubehör, Luftdurchsatz und Geräusch. Viel Spaß damit
> Noctua NF-R8 redux-1800 80mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Würde es etwas bringen wenn ich diesen Lüfter mithilfe eines 3 pin kabel zu 4-pol molex adapter direkt an mein Cooler Master B500 ver.2 (Cooler Master B5   ver.2 im PCGHX-Test: 5  -Watt-Netzteil fur 4  Euro - ein gutes Geschaft?) anschließe?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Der Lüfter läuft dann immer mit 12V. Das ist für die Kühlung gut, aber es wird lauter als notwendig. Darum die Regelung über das Mainboard, die je nach Mainboard mal sehr gut, mal schlechter funktioniert.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (20. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Bissl OT - ich will dir da auch nix böses, aber:

Du kannst dir einiges an Geld sparen, wenn du dem Forum folgst.

Direkt auf der ersten Seite wurde ein Link gepostet, wo Leute aus diesem Forum aufgelistet sind,
die gerne helfen. Davon suchst du dir in der Nähe einen aus und der hilft dir dann.
Ich mache sowas zum Beispiel kostenlos, es sei denn ich muss weiter mit dem ÖPNV fahren.
(Dann aber auch nur die Ticket Kosten)

Nur als Tipp.


----------



## Flipbo219 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Bo es was bringen würde wenn du ihn da anschließt..  Damit du eine merkliche Besserung erzielst dazu gibt es ja genug Vorschläge. 
Du würdest auf jeden Fall Luft transportieren. 

Es gibt allerdings auch Adapter auf Molex mit denen der nicht durchgehend auf 12V läuft sondern bspw. 5/7 Volt. 
Wenn du keinen Platz mehr am Mainboard frei hast, kannst du auch einen y-Adapter kaufen und den an den CPU Anschluss mit dransetzen und da dann einen Lüfter dranmachen.


----------



## donkong1 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Bo es was bringen würde wenn du ihn da anschließt..  Damit du eine merkliche Besserung erzielst dazu gibt es ja genug Vorschläge.
> Du würdest auf jeden Fall Luft transportieren.
> 
> Es gibt allerdings auch Adapter auf Molex mit denen der nicht durchgehend auf 12V läuft sondern bspw. 5/7 Volt.
> Wenn du keinen Platz mehr am Mainboard frei hast, kannst du auch einen y-Adapter kaufen und den an den CPU Anschluss mit dransetzen und da dann einen Lüfter dranmachen.



Und welche Vor und Nachteile so ein Anschluss?



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Bissl OT - ich will dir da auch nix böses, aber:
> 
> Du kannst dir einiges an Geld sparen, wenn du dem Forum folgst.
> 
> ...


Bist du Vaas?

Ich lass doch keine Wildfremde Person in meine Wohnung!
Am Ende kommt noch ein '§$!& Nazi in meine Wohnung der mich Tötet.
Und außerdem is der der in meiner Stadt wäre nicht mehr per PN zu erreichen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



donkong1 schrieb:


> Bist du Vaas?
> 
> Ich lass doch keine Wildfremde Person in meine Wohnung!
> Am Ende ises noch ein '§$!& Nazi der mich Tötet.


Du hast vollkommen Recht, das sollte man als offizielle Warnung in den besagten Thread posten! Nicht, dass hier noch jemand Ahnungsloses von ehrenamtlichen rechtsradikalen Forenmitgliedern ausgenommen, vergewaltigt und dann massakriert wird.

Man muss schon aufpassen. In solchen Untergrundforen sind schon einige seltsame Typen unterwegs...

Achtung: pathetisches Maß an Ironie.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



donkong1 schrieb:


> Und welche Vor und Nachteile so ein Anschluss?.



Das wurde hier beschrieben:


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Lüfter läuft dann immer mit 12V. Das ist für die Kühlung gut, aber es wird lauter als notwendig. Darum die Regelung über das Mainboard, die je nach Mainboard mal sehr gut, mal schlechter funktioniert.


Ergänzend: Wenn Du einen Molex-Anschluss benutzt, sind es je nach Ausführung 12V, 7V oder 5V feste Spannung, mit einem 3-PIN Lüfter regelt das Mainboard anhand der eingestellten Temperaturkurve, welche Spannung am Lüfter anliegt. Da es aber ein reiner P-Regler ist, muss dazu der Chipssatz vom Mainboard zuerst warm werden. Immer 12V am Lüfter zu haben ist zwar viel lauter, aber auch kühler.

Offtopic


donkong1 schrieb:


> Bist du Vaas?
> 
> Ich lass doch keine Wildfremde Person in meine Wohnung!
> Am Ende ises noch ein '§$!& Nazi der mich Tötet.
> Und außerdem is der der in meiner Stadt wäre nicht mehr per PN zu erreichen.


Nerds sind harmlos, naja, größtenteils harmlos. Wen Du hier im Forum als Nazi erlebst, findest Du nicht auf der Liste der hilfsbereiten und sozialen Menschen. So ein Verhalten schließt sich aus. Nazis sind keine Menschenfreunde und so etwas iwe Ehrenamt oder selbstlose Hilfe ist nicht in ihrem Genkmuster enthalten.


----------



## donkong1 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Ok dann nehme Ich das Noctua NF-R8 redux-1800 80mm und dann brauche ich noch einen passenden Adapter für das Anschließen ans NT.


----------



## Flipbo219 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



donkong1 schrieb:


> Ok dann nehme Ich das Noctua NF-R8 redux-1800 80mm und dann brauche ich noch einen passenden Adapter für das Anschließen ans NT.


Super. Wie schnell willst du den denn laufen lassen? 
Du kannst, wenn du ein wenig ausprobieren willst und du auch noch einen 5,25" Schacht frei hast, dir auch noch eine billige Lüftersteuerung zulegen, dann kannst du variieren.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## donkong1 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Super. Wie schnell willst du den denn laufen lassen?
> Du kannst, wenn du ein wenig ausprobieren willst und du auch noch einen 5,25" Schacht frei hast, dir auch noch eine billige Lüftersteuerung zulegen, dann kannst du variieren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk



so schnell das es kühlt.
billige Lüftersteuerung?nich gut siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/30167-billige-lueftersteuerung.html

Außerdem weiß ich nich wie groß der Schacht ist und ich müsste die Abdeckung entfernen.

Ich werde erst mal nur denn Lüfter bestellen und wenn ich nen Adapter brauche frag ich in diesen Thread nach.


----------



## Flipbo219 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Ja dann lass auf 12V laufen und gut ist wenn dir die Lautstärke egal ist. 
Ich meine so was hier: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kleine blaue Ding unten lässt meine Lüfter auf 50 Prozent laufen. Kostet bei Amazonas unter dem Suchbegriff Lüftersteuerung15€.

Ich meinte auch keine automatisch regulierende Steuerung. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## donkong1 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Ich hab denn Lüfter Eingebaut&Angeschlossen und er läuft.
Doch es gibt ein Problem: Das System Stürzt ab.
Windows Reagiert nicht mehr wenn der Lüfter drin&angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Flipbo219 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Wo dran hast du ihn denn jetzt angeschlossen?


----------



## donkong1 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Ich hab denn Gehäuselüfter Natürlich an einer der beiden 3Pin Anschlüsse angeschlossen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Foto würde helfen. Du hast garantiert nicht den richtigen erwischt. Wir können es aber nur sehen, wenn wir ein Foto haben
Wäre es richtig angeschlossen, gäbe es keine Probleme. Es gibt keine Rückwirkung vom Lüfteranschluss zum System, oder
nenn uns endlich die genaue Bezeichnung von Deinem Mainboard. Die steht nicht in Deinem sys profil ...


----------



## donkong1 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Ich zitiere meinen Beitrag #16 : 





donkong1 schrieb:


> Fotos kann ich auch nicht machen weil mein Handy keine Kamera hat und ich habe auch keine Digicam und ich kenne auch keinen der keine hat.


----------



## Flipbo219 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Dann versuche uns doch zu beschreiben wo du den Lüfter angeschlossen hast. 

An einem von denen hier am Netzteil?:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder an so einem am Mainboard?:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder an etwas ganz anderem? Dann kannst du davon ja mal ein Bild suchen.  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## donkong1 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Dann versuche uns doch zu beschreiben wo du den Lüfter angeschlossen hast.
> 
> An einem von denen hier am Netzteil?:
> 
> ...


ich hab diesen http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/com/fotos/15031111.jpg Stecker des Lüfters an diesen http://www.heise.de/ct/zcontent/13/...contentimages/Stecker_3er_75638-bbe-jg_PR.jpg angeschlossen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



donkong1 schrieb:


> Ich hab denn Lüfter Eingebaut&Angeschlossen und er läuft.
> Doch es gibt ein Problem: Das System Stürzt ab.
> Windows Reagiert nicht mehr wenn der Lüfter drin&angeschlossen ist.


Könntest Du das etwas näher beschreiben. Ich verstehe es so:
 Ohne den eingestecken Lüfter läuft alles, mit dem eingesteckten Lüfter fährt derRechner hoch, geht bis in Windows und hängt dann? Richtig?

Beschreibe es bitte genau. Was Du bisher beschrieben hast, klingt nach Softwarefehler, z.B. irgendeine aktivierte Lüftersteuerung, die Fehlermeldungen erzeugt, oder sowas....


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

In welche Richtung ist der Lüfter eingebaut?


----------



## donkong1 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Könntest Du das etwas näher beschreiben. Ich verstehe es so:
> Ohne den eingestecken Lüfter läuft alles, mit dem eingesteckten Lüfter fährt derRechner hoch, geht bis in Windows und hängt dann? Richtig?
> 
> Beschreibe es bitte genau. Was Du bisher beschrieben hast, klingt nach Softwarefehler, z.B. irgendeine aktivierte Lüftersteuerung, die Fehlermeldungen erzeugt, oder sowas....



Das erste mal war es glaube ich als ich Kommentare auf Gamestar gelesen habe.
Und ne Lüftersteuerung hab ich nicht drin.
Und seit der GL wieder draußen ist kam es zu keinen Weiteren Abstürzen.


----------



## donkong1 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Hat denn keiner eine Lösung parat?


----------



## Fafafin (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Den Lüfter direkt an die Stromversorgung anschließen:
InLine 3-Pin zu 4-Pol Molex Lüfteradapterkabel


----------



## freezy94 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Den Lüfter abstecken - auch eine Lösung... Nimm ein Molex-Adapter und probier es damit...


----------



## Flipbo219 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Genau. Versuch mal den Lüfter woanders anzuschließen. 

Was sagt denn die Windoof Ereignisanzeige?


----------



## donkong1 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Genau. Versuch mal den Lüfter woanders anzuschließen.
> 
> Was sagt denn die Windoof Ereignisanzeige?



Du stellst Fragen.
Ich weiß nicht was außer Kernel-Power41  noch stand als das mit dem Absturz während der GL drin war.


Könnt ihr garantieren das das NT  nicht überlastet wird wenn der GL direkt am NT dran steck?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



donkong1 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr garantieren das das NT  nicht überlastet wird wenn der GL direkt am NT dran steck?


Wie sollen wir etwas garantieren und mit welcher Konsequenz?
Was hast Du für ein Netzteil und was für Komponenten? Ich
garantiere Dir, am Netzteil liegt es nicht. Und, ändert das jetzt etwas
für Dich?

Ein Lüfter zieht ungefähr 1W, ob er am Mainboard oder am Netzteil
hängt. ist völlig egal. Das genau dieses eine Watt zu Abstürzen führen
könnte, ist arg unwahrscheinlich, aber es hilft wie immer: Ausprobieren


----------



## donkong1 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie sollen wir etwas garantieren und mit welcher Konsequenz?
> Was hast Du für ein Netzteil und was für Komponenten? Ich
> garantiere Dir, am Netzteil liegt es nicht. Und, ändert das jetzt etwas
> für Dich?


Ich hab schon mehrmals im gesamten Thread diesen sysProfile: ID: 191783 - donkong  angeben in diesem Link kann man sehen Welche Hardware mein Alter-Mann-pc hat.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Lüfter zieht ungefähr 1W, ob er am Mainboard oder am Netzteil
> hängt. ist völlig egal. Das genau dieses eine Watt zu Abstürzen führen
> könnte, ist arg unwahrscheinlich, aber es hilft wie immer: Ausprobieren



Wie 1 Watt?ich dachte wenn der GL am NT direkt angeschlossen ist wird das GL dauerhaft mit 12Volt versorgt?
Jedenfalls hab ich das so in diesem Thread 





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Lüfter läuft dann immer mit 12V. Das ist für die Kühlung gut, aber es wird lauter als notwendig. Darum die Regelung über das Mainboard, die je nach Mainboard mal sehr gut, mal schlechter funktioniert.


von dir Verstanden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



donkong1 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon mehrmals im gesamten Thread diesen sysProfile: ID: 191783 - donkong  angeben in diesem Link kann man sehen Welche Hardware mein Alter-Mann-pc hat.


Aha, Du hast also ein FMP55 Mainboard? Du verstehst die Frage nicht, oder? Davon gibt es hunderte
Welches Netzteil hast Du? Steht nix von in Deinem ausgelesenem Profil .... 
Mach das Seitenteil auf und mach ein Foto



donkong1 schrieb:


> Wie 1 Watt?ich dachte wenn der GL am NT direkt angeschlossen ist wird das GL dauerhaft mit 12Volt versorgt?


W und V sind zwei Buchstaben. 1W Leistung hat man, wenn bei 1V Spannung ein Strom von 1A (Stromstärke) fließt. Wenn Du eine Leistung von 1W hast, fließen bei 12V genau 0,083A Strom. Verstanden? Dreisatz, also ungefähr achte Klasse Mathematik und 9 Klasse Physik mit Themenschwerpunkt Elektromagnetismus

Nachtrag: Gut, B500 V2, daran liegt es nicht.=> Einfach den Lüfter ans Netzteil anschließen


----------



## Chimera (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aha, Du hast also ein FMP55 Mainboard? Du verstehst die Frage nicht, oder? Davon gibt es hunderte
> Welches Netzteil hast Du? Steht nix von in Deinem ausgelesenem Profil ....
> Mach das Seitenteil auf und mach ein Foto



Steht, da hat er recht: ein CoolerMaster B500 V2


----------



## donkong1 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Es könnte sein das mein Pc langsam Kaputt geht und dieser Thread damit nutzlos wird.

Rust Stürzt Random ab egal ob mit  oder ohne -force-d3d11  dann lässt sich der Grafikkartentreiber nicht mehr aktualisieren https://images.gutefrage.net/media/...lieren-was-tun/0_original.jpg?v=1431883207000  und zu guter Letzt gab es am einen Tag 2  Bluescreens.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Vielleicht mal mit DDU im abgesicherten Modus starten und die Treiber komplett runterschmeißen.
Wenns nach der Neuinstallation immer noch nicht geht, dann könnte es ein Hardware-Fehler sein.

*PS:* Welcher Code wurde beim Bluescreen jeweils ausgegeben?
Blue screen of death (STOP error) information in dump files.


----------



## donkong1 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Es kam wieder zu nem freeze obwohl der GL nich drin war.

Quelle: iaStor
Ereigniskennung: 9
Beschreibung : Das Gerät \Device\Ide\iaStor0 hat innerhalb der Fehlerwartezeit nicht geantwortet.
hab übrigens Keine SSD drin.


----------



## donkong1 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



donkong1 schrieb:


> Es kam wieder zu nem freeze obwohl der GL nich drin war.
> 
> Quelle: iaStor
> Ereigniskennung: 9
> ...


gibt es dafür eine Lösung?

Und hier was WhoCrashed über die BlueScreens anzeigt


> <font face="Segoe UI, Arial" size="4"><b><hr>Welcome to WhoCrashed  (HOME EDITION)  v 5.50</b><hr></b></font><br>
> <font face="Segoe UI,  Arial" size="2" color="000000">This program checks for drivers which have been crashing your computer. If your computer has displayed a blue (or black) screen of death, suddenly rebooted or shut down then this program will help you find the root cause and possibly a solution. <br><br>Whenever a computer suddenly reboots without displaying any notice or blue (or black) screen of death, the first thing that is often thought about is a hardware failure. In reality, on Windows most crashes are caused by malfunctioning device drivers and kernel modules. In case of a kernel error, many computers do not show a blue screen unless they are configured for this. Instead these systems suddenly reboot without any notice. <br><br>This program will analyze your crash dumps with the single click of a button. It will tell you what drivers are likely to be responsible for crashing your computer. It will report a conclusion which offers suggestions on how to proceed in any situation while the analysis report will display internet links which will help you further troubleshoot any detected problems. <br></font><br>
> <font face="Segoe UI,  Arial" size="2" color="000000">To obtain technical support visit <a href="http://www.resplendence.com/support" target="_blank">www.resplendence.com/support</a><br><br></font>
> <font face="Segoe UI,  Arial" size="2" color="000000"><a href="http://www.resplendence.com/docs/rspupdate.dll/checkforupdate?product=WhoCrashed&ver=55030715&os=ntoskrnl.exe&osver=56eb24e65e7000&pdbname=ntkrnlmp.pdb&pdb7=97219F85530548958964A37DC485AF7E2&edition=home" target="_blank">Click here to check if you have the latest version or if an update is available. </a><br><br></font>
> ...


----------



## Flipbo219 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*

Könnte ein Festplattenfehler sein. Sichere auf jeden Fall mal all deine Daten! 
Prüfe dann mal die Festplatte mit dem Programm CrystalDiskInfo und poste mal einen Screenshot von dem was ausgelesen wird. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## donkong1 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Könnte ein Festplattenfehler sein. Sichere auf jeden Fall mal all deine Daten!
> Prüfe dann mal die Festplatte mit dem Programm CrystalDiskInfo und poste mal einen Screenshot von dem was ausgelesen wird.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk



Hier:



----------------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskInfo 6.8.2 (C) 2008-2016 hiyohiyo
                                Crystal Dew World : Crystal Dew World
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

    OS : Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 [6.1 Build 7601] (x64)
  Date : 2016/05/25 1:31:25

-- Controller Map ----------------------------------------------------------
 - JMicron JMB36X Controller [SCSI]
 + Virtual CloneDrive [SCSI]
   - ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device
 + Intel(R) ICH8R/ICH9R/ICH10R/DO/PCH SATA RAID Controller [SCSI]
   - WDC WD10EADS-22M2B0
   - ATAPI DVD A  DH16AASH

-- Disk List ---------------------------------------------------------------
 (1) WDC WD10EADS-22M2B0 : 1000,2 GB [0/1/0, pd1] - wd

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 (1) WDC WD10EADS-22M2B0
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
           Model : WDC WD10EADS-22M2B0
        Firmware : 01.00A01
   Serial Number : WD-WMAV50631493
       Disk Size : 1000,2 GB (8,4/137,4/1000,2/1000,2)
     Buffer Size : 32767 KB
     Queue Depth : 32
    # of Sectors : 1953525168
   Rotation Rate : Unbekannt
       Interface : Serial ATA
   Major Version : ATA8-ACS
   Minor Version : ----
   Transfer Mode : ---- | SATA/300
  Power On Hours : 25233 Std.
  Power On Count : 3352 mal
     Temperature : 39 C (102 F)
   Health Status : Gut
        Features : S.M.A.R.T., AAM, 48bit LBA, NCQ
       APM Level : ----
       AAM Level : 80FEh [OFF]
    Drive Letter : C:

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID Cur Wor Thr RawValues(6) Attribute Name
01 200 200 _51 000000000000 Lesefehlerrate
03 114 106 _21 000000001C5A Mittlere Anlaufzeit
04 _97 _97 __0 000000000D27 Start/Stopp-Zyklen der Spindel
05 200 200 140 000000000000 Wiederzugewiesene Sektoren
07 100 253 __0 000000000000 Suchfehler
09 _66 _66 __0 000000006291 Betriebsstunden
0A 100 100 __0 000000000000 Misslungene Spindelanläufe
0B 100 100 __0 000000000000 Nnotwendige Rekalibrierungen
0C _97 _97 __0 000000000D18 Geräte-Einschaltvorgänge
C0 200 200 __0 000000000122 Ausschaltungsabbrüche
C1 __1 __1 __0 0000000C7994 Laden/Entladen-Zyklen
C2 108 _91 __0 000000000027 Temperatur
C4 200 200 __0 000000000000 Wiederzuweisungsereignisse
C5 200 200 __0 000000000000 Aktuell ausstehende Sektoren
C6 200 200 __0 000000000000 Nicht korrigierbare Sektoren
C7 200 200 __0 000000000000 UltraDMA-CRC-Fehler
C8 200 200 __0 000000000000 Schreibfehlerrate

-- IDENTIFY_DEVICE ---------------------------------------------------------
        0    1    2    3    4    5    6    7    8    9
000: 427A 3FFF C837 0010 0000 0000 003F 0000 0000 0000
010: 2020 2020 2057 442D 574D 4156 3530 3633 3134 3933
020: 0000 FFFF 0032 3031 2E30 3041 3031 5744 4320 5744
030: 3130 4541 4453 2D32 324D 3242 3020 2020 2020 2020
040: 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 8010 0000 2F00
050: 4001 0000 0000 0007 3FFF 0010 003F FC10 00FB 0110
060: FFFF 0FFF 0000 0007 0003 0078 0078 0078 0078 0000
070: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 001F 1706 0000 0044 0044
080: 01FE 0000 746B 7F61 4123 7469 BC41 4123 407F 0066
090: 0066 0000 FFFE 0000 80FE 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
100: 6DB0 7470 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 5001 4EE0
110: AC83 198C 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 401C
120: 401C 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0021 0000
130: 0000 0000 0000 16CE 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
140: 0000 0000 0004 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
150: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
160: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
170: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
180: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
190: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
200: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 3037 0000 0000 0000
210: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
220: 0000 0000 101E 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
230: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0001 1000 0000 0000 0000 0000
240: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
250: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 50A5

-- SMART_READ_DATA ---------------------------------------------------------
     +0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 10 00 01 2F 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 27
010: 00 72 6A 5A 1C 00 00 00 00 00 04 32 00 61 61 27
020: 0D 00 00 00 00 00 05 33 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 07 2E 00 64 FD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 32
040: 00 42 42 91 62 00 00 00 00 00 0A 32 00 64 64 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 32 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00
060: 00 00 0C 32 00 61 61 18 0D 00 00 00 00 00 C0 32
070: 00 C8 C8 22 01 00 00 00 00 00 C1 32 00 01 01 94
080: 79 0C 00 00 00 00 C2 22 00 6C 5B 27 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 C4 32 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 32
0A0: 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 30 00 C8 C8 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 32 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C8 08 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 84 00 0C 4E 01 7B
170: 03 00 01 00 02 E6 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F9

-- SMART_READ_THRESHOLD ----------------------------------------------------
     +0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 10 00 01 33 C8 C8 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 15
010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00
020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 8C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 07 00 64 64 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 00
040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
060: 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00
070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C1 00 00 00 00 00
080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 C4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 00
0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 00 00 00 00 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C8 00 C8 C8 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ED


----------



## donkong1 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



donkong1 schrieb:


> Hier: ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> CrystalDiskInfo 6.8.2 (C) 2008-2016 hiyohiyo
> Crystal Dew World : Crystal Dew World
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...





gibt es keine Lösung für das Problem?

EDIT: gestern kam es um 15:04uhr nachdem sfc /scannow fertig  war wieder zu dem freeze.


----------



## donkong1 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter  8 cm*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal mit DDU im abgesicherten Modus starten und die Treiber komplett runterschmeißen.
> Wenns nach der Neuinstallation immer noch nicht geht, dann könnte es ein Hardware-Fehler sein.
> 
> *PS:* Welcher Code wurde beim Bluescreen jeweils ausgegeben?
> Blue screen of death (STOP error) information in dump files.



thx thx thx

Scheint geklappt zu haben.
Wenn der neue Treiber keine bluescreens auslöst ist er der Richtige.


----------

